#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Прошу помочь! Есть ли мантра или практика для преодоления трудностей???

## Евгений Шпагин

Приветствую всех ваджрных братьев и сестер!

Прошу вас помочь мыслями и реальными советами как преодолеть определенные трудности - срывается поездка в Индию на учения ЕСДЛ по третьей части Ламрима! Первые две части уже получил, не могу себе позволить пропустить третью... Может кто сталкивался с непреодолимыми трудностями и с помощью мантры или специальной практики сумел разрешить свои трудности? Перед каждой поездкой у меня всегда начинались трудности препятствующие посещение учений, но как-то ухитрялся их преодолевать! В первый раз за три недели до поездки попал в больницу на две недели, но все равно на силе воли поехал... Во второй раз попал в аварию, в меня въехал Камаз - но и это не помешало мне поехать! В данный момент финансовый кризис вдарил - бизнес пострадал и все такое... Видать Мара и его дети постоянно мне устраивают испытания веры и проверку на прочность!

Очень прошу отнестись серьезно и с пониманием, без стеба и сарказма! Заранее благодарю за действенные ответы!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Восхваление 21 Таре.

----------

Aion (08.12.2014), Айрат (10.12.2014), Гханта (10.12.2014), Евгений Шпагин (08.12.2014), Эделизи (08.12.2014)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Специальная мантра, которая эффективна в любых ситуациях звучит так: "Пусть драгоценная высшая бодхичитта зародится в тех, в ком еще не зародилась. В ком зародилась, пусть не убудет, а все более и более возрастает". Работает!

----------

Евгений Шпагин (08.12.2014), Чагна Дордже (09.12.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Приветствую всех ваджрных братьев и сестер!
> 
> Прошу вас помочь мыслями и реальными советами как преодолеть определенные трудности - срывается поездка в Индию на учения ЕСДЛ по третьей части Ламрима! Первые две части уже получил, не могу себе позволить пропустить третью... Может кто сталкивался с непреодолимыми трудностями и с помощью мантры или специальной практики сумел разрешить свои трудности? Перед каждой поездкой у меня всегда начинались трудности препятствующие посещение учений, но как-то ухитрялся их преодолевать! В первый раз за три недели до поездки попал в больницу на две недели, но все равно на силе воли поехал... Во второй раз попал в аварию, в меня въехал Камаз - но и это не помешало мне поехать! В данный момент финансовый кризис вдарил - бизнес пострадал и все такое... Видать Мара и его дети постоянно мне устраивают испытания веры и проверку на прочность!
> 
> Очень прошу отнестись серьезно и с пониманием, без стеба и сарказма! Заранее благодарю за действенные ответы!


Есть же много ритуалов и практик отбрасывания препятствий. На основе Тары, на основе Симхамукхи и других. Есть практики, такие как практика Ваджракилаи (или другие но тоже примерно из той же темы).
Но я сомневаюсь, что можно вот так быстренько найти где дают посвящения или благословения соответствующие, быстренько "вспрактикнуть" - и готово ) Хотя может и есть какие варианты, искать нужно )

----------

Евгений Шпагин (08.12.2014)

----------


## Галина_Сур

Делайте практики для НАКОПЛЕНИЯ ЗАСЛУГ.
Тоже были трудности с поездками на учения-но все развоевалось как дым и складывалось самым благоприятным образом.

----------

Вольдемар (08.12.2014), Евгений Шпагин (08.12.2014)

----------


## Olle

> Приветствую всех ваджрных братьев и сестер!
> 
> Прошу вас помочь мыслями и реальными советами как преодолеть определенные трудности - срывается поездка в Индию на учения ЕСДЛ по третьей части Ламрима! Первые две части уже получил, не могу себе позволить пропустить третью... Может кто сталкивался с непреодолимыми трудностями и с помощью мантры или специальной практики сумел разрешить свои трудности? Перед каждой поездкой у меня всегда начинались трудности препятствующие посещение учений, но как-то ухитрялся их преодолевать! В первый раз за три недели до поездки попал в больницу на две недели, но все равно на силе воли поехал... Во второй раз попал в аварию, в меня въехал Камаз - но и это не помешало мне поехать! В данный момент финансовый кризис вдарил - бизнес пострадал и все такое... Видать Мара и его дети постоянно мне устраивают испытания веры и проверку на прочность!
> 
> Очень прошу отнестись серьезно и с пониманием, без стеба и сарказма! Заранее благодарю за действенные ответы!


Прочитайте как Гампопа шел к Миларепе, очень сильно вдохновляет и трудности возможно не такие как кажутся. 
Возможно будет трансляция.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (08.12.2014)

----------


## Kit

Практика Осер Ченма (Маричи) хорошо подходит для преодоления препятствий к путешествиям, и защите путника во время самого путешествия.
Например Намкай Норбу Ринпоче передает эту практику в ее кратком, сущностном варианте. Можете получить лунг на ближайшем вебкасте. Так же есть небольшая книжечка с комментариями и текстом самой практики, там все описано, как и что делать.
Ну и практика Зеленый Тары вместе с 21 Восхвалением, тоже должна быть весьма эффективна.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (08.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Буров

> Специальная мантра, которая эффективна в любых ситуациях звучит так: "Пусть драгоценная высшая бодхичитта зародится в тех, в ком еще не зародилась. В ком зародилась, пусть не убудет, а все более и более возрастает". Работает!


Я почему то прочитав это, сразу вспомнил концовку фильма "Избранный" :Smilie: .

----------


## Эделизи

> Восхваление 21 Таре.


В начале этого года начитывала-начитывала.Решила начитать определенное количество.  Мне приснилась Тара,и, с сочуствием, сказала, что ничем помочь мне не может. 
Сейчас я без работы и денег  :Smilie: ))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (09.12.2014), Пема Ванчук (08.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2014), Чагна Дордже (09.12.2014)

----------


## Aion

Мантра Зелёной Тары.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (08.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В начале этого года начитывала-начитывала.Решила начитать определенное количество.  Мне приснилась Тара,и, с сочуствием, сказала, что ничем помочь мне не может. 
> Сейчас я без работы и денег ))


А мне не снится, но помогает  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (09.12.2014), Галина_Сур (09.12.2014), Эделизи (09.12.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> А мне не снится, но помогает


Ш
Везет ))) Мне ритуалы благополучия, всяческие дхарани только минусуют ситуацию.

Только один раз такие штуки сработали. У Шивы Лодро Ринпоче попросила помощи в работе. Еще когда к нему только шла на аудиенцию, мне позвонили и предложили )))

----------


## Olle

> Ш
> Везет ))) Мне ритуалы благополучия, всяческие дхарани только минусуют ситуацию.
> 
> Только один раз такие штуки сработали. У Шивы Лодро Ринпоче попросила помощи в работе. Еще когда к нему только шла на аудиенцию, мне позвонили и предложили )))


Ошиблись с мотивацией и вот результат.

----------

Мария Дролма (11.12.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Ошиблись с мотивацией и вот результат.


Немного не поняла в каком контексте здесь мотивация. Что-то типа "на благо всех жс"? Так я всегда все с этой мотивацией делаю.

----------


## Olle

> Немного не поняла в каком контексте здесь мотивация. Что-то типа "на благо всех жс"? Так я всегда все с этой мотивацией делаю.


Очень давно мне рассказывали про практику Дзен "Дарма плей", если ковырнуть может даже в печатном виде есть на польском, могу ошибаться в написании, но смысл довольно прост - когда ее практикуешь не проси (желай) для себя ничего. Если мотивация и ум чисты практика тебе даст все и здоровье и богатство и т.д. Но если в твои мысли будут закрадываться пожелания для себя - она разрушит твою жизнь, не будет ни здоровья, ни богатства, ни счастья. Результат будет с точностью до наоборот, от того что хотел. Так мастер Дзен объяснял.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (10.12.2014), Эделизи (09.12.2014)

----------


## Olle

> Ш
> Везет ))) Мне ритуалы благополучия, всяческие дхарани только минусуют ситуацию.
> 
> Только один раз такие штуки сработали. У Шивы Лодро Ринпоче попросила помощи в работе. Еще когда к нему только шла на аудиенцию, мне позвонили и предложили )))


Просто у Ринпоче была чистая мотивация для Вас.

----------

Эделизи (09.12.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Очень давно мне рассказывали про практику Дзен "Дарма плей", если ковырнуть может даже в печатном виде есть на польском, могу ошибаться в написании, но смысл довольно прост - когда ее практикуешь не проси (желай) для себя ничего. Если мотивация и ум чисты практика тебе даст все и здоровье и богатство и т.д. Но если в твои мысли будут закрадываться пожелания для себя - она разрушит твою жизнь, не будет ни здоровья, ни богатства, ни счастья. Результат будет с точностью до наоборот, от того что хотел. Так мастер Дзен объяснял.


Спасибо. Понятно. Кстати, я вспомнила, что делала практику для одного человека. Он даже до сих пор не знает об этом )
Так ему предложили шикарнейшую должность с большой оплатой. Он первый раз в офис через пол-москвы пешком шел, денег вообще не было, у кого можно было занять, уже позанимал. Так ему в первый день большой аванс дали.

----------


## Сергей Буров

Может не по теме, но всё-же, из Нагрима:

Тогда [учителю] следует объявить: 
"В Мандалу следует войти не для того, чтобы [достичь] лишь высокого положения в этой или следующей жизни, а ради достижения блага трех тел Татхагаты. Но благодаря этому достигнете и двух [типов] высокого положения". 

Это суть высказывания, которое находим в "Общей [тайной] тантре". [Привожу] его из 
"Четырех с половиной сотен", где оно переведено лучше: 

Некоторые входят в Мандалу, 
заботясь об осуществлении тайных мантр в этой [жизни] 
или желая заслуг для другой, 
а другие - стремясь к запредельному. 

Разумные входят в Мандалу, 
стремясь к запредельному, 
проявляя сильную веру в него; 
они не желают плодов этой жизни. 

При заботе лишь об этой жизни 
не достигается запредельное благо, 
а когда зарождается стремление к запредельному, 
созревают и плоды этой жизни. 

[Возможны] три мотива вхождения в Мандалу. Входящие в нее ради осуществления мантр желают высокого положения в этой жизни. Входящие [в Мандалу] из желания заслуг для другой [жизни] желают высокого положения в следующей жизни. А те, кто входит в нее, стремясь к запредельному, стремятся к благу двух тел. 

*В Мандалу следует входить с таким [мотивом], как у третьих, а не как у двух первых, на что указано словами: "не желают плодов этой жизни". "Этой жизнью" здесь называются не только блага теперешней жизни, а высокие положения обеих: этой и следующей жизни, - поскольку они представляют собой это же заурядное бытие.

Взято отсюда:* Божества и их относительные функции

----------

Эделизи (09.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Буров

> Очень давно мне рассказывали про практику Дзен "Дарма плей", если ковырнуть может даже в печатном виде есть на польском, могу ошибаться в написании, но смысл довольно прост - когда ее практикуешь не проси (желай) для себя ничего. Если мотивация и ум чисты практика тебе даст все и здоровье и богатство и т.д. Но если в твои мысли будут закрадываться пожелания для себя - она разрушит твою жизнь, не будет ни здоровья, ни богатства, ни счастья. Результат будет с точностью до наоборот, от того что хотел. Так мастер Дзен объяснял.


А есть текст, его можно посмотреть, как конкретно практика называется на латинице, ну или можно просто описание практики?

----------


## Olle

> А есть текст, его можно посмотреть, как конкретно практика называется на латинице, ну или можно просто описание практики?


Это к дзеновцам, с названием и практикой, искать текст тяжко, а так по-русски "Игра Дхарм".

----------


## Joy

> Приветствую всех ваджрных братьев и сестер!
> 
> Прошу вас помочь мыслями и реальными советами как преодолеть определенные трудности - срывается поездка в Индию на учения ЕСДЛ по третьей части Ламрима! Первые две части уже получил, не могу себе позволить пропустить третью... Может кто сталкивался с непреодолимыми трудностями и с помощью мантры или специальной практики сумел разрешить свои трудности? Перед каждой поездкой у меня всегда начинались трудности препятствующие посещение учений, но как-то ухитрялся их преодолевать! В первый раз за три недели до поездки попал в больницу на две недели, но все равно на силе воли поехал... Во второй раз попал в аварию, в меня въехал Камаз - но и это не помешало мне поехать! В данный момент финансовый кризис вдарил - бизнес пострадал и все такое... Видать Мара и его дети постоянно мне устраивают испытания веры и проверку на прочность!
> 
> Очень прошу отнестись серьезно и с пониманием, без стеба и сарказма! Заранее благодарю за действенные ответы!


Здравствуйте.
Попробуйте взглянуть на свои обстоятельства с другой стороны: на препятствия - не как на личных врагов и вредоносные силы, а с точки зрения внутреннего гуру. 
Подобные явные провокации, связанные с Учением, могут быть своеобразным маяком того, что надо измениться: в намерениях, в отношении к себе, к миру, к Дхарме.
Это трудно, ведь наше двоякое восприятие всегда норовит найти _внешних_ врагов и виновников своих неурядиц и проблем. 
Однако, как практик Ваджраяны, вы знаете, что наши обстоятельства - отражение нашего ума. 
Так говорят Учителя и подтверждает опыт.
Плюс никогда не будет лишним регулярно совершать подношения Защитникам Учения и практикующих, если есть соответствующие знания. 
В то же время не стоит забывать, что наши же внутренние защитники и создают те обстоятельства, из которых мы можем вынести ценные уроки, поэтому лучше остерегаться испытывать уныние или гнев по этому поводу.
Пусть все желания, согласные с Дхармой, исполнятся!

----------

Евгений Шпагин (10.12.2014), Эделизи (11.12.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Попробуйте ещё дхарани:




> 109.48.560-1
>     Кланяюсь Трем Драгоценностям! Поклон Бхагавану, Татхагате, Архату, Истинно-Всесовершенному Будде, повелителю чисел, сроков и созвездий, мига и мгновений!
>     ТАДЬЯТХА НАКШАТРЕ САРВА ТИТХИ МУРТЕ НАТРАНИ МЕСА МИТАДХАНИ БАБХАНДУ СВАХА
>     Если прочитать этот ритуал семь раз, то куда бы ни пошел и чего бы ни пожелал - достигнешь любой цели.
>     Дхарани "Достижение любой цели" завершено.


http://lit.lib.ru/img/i/irhin_w_j/zkanjur/dharani9.htm



> 109.49.561
>     Кланяюсь Трем Драгоценностям! Будде поклон! Дхарме поклон! Сангхе поклон!
>     НАМО ХАРИ ДХИЙЕ ХАРИ ДХИКУ МАРИ ГАУРИ ГАНДХАРЕ ЧАНТАЛИ МАТАМГИ КАЛИ КАЛИ по имени... МОХЕХИ КХАРА КХАРА ПАЧА ПАЧА АБХАДХАЙА МУРЧАЙА имярек... МЕШАСАНАЙА СВАХА ОМ БХУР БХУВА ДЖВАЛА ДЖВАЛА ЛАМАНАНИ ДИ ВИ САРВА САМСКАРА КАРИНИДЖА ТАЛЕ ТАЛЕ ДЖВАЛА ДЖВАЛА СВАХА
>     Если так прочитать этот ритуал, все незавершенные дела будут закончены. Головная боль, болезнь утомления, роланги и демоны гдон будут усмирены. Стоит запомнить все это, и достоинства будут дарованы. Если голодный пришел в деревню, то стоит прочитать это семь раз перед нарисованным ликом - и еда будет обеспечена. Если читать мантру языком, то продолжительность жизни будет соответствующей. Что бы ты ни преподнес - листок, цветок или плод, - стоит прочитать мантру при деянии, и станешь счастливым.
>     Дхарани "Завершение дел" закончено.


http://lit.lib.ru/img/i/irhin_w_j/zkanjur/dharani10.htm

----------

Joy (09.12.2014), Odvulpa (09.12.2014), Антончик (09.12.2014), Евгений Шпагин (10.12.2014), Эделизи (11.12.2014)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Попробуйте ещё дхарани:
> 
> 
> http://lit.lib.ru/img/i/irhin_w_j/zkanjur/dharani9.htm
> 
> http://lit.lib.ru/img/i/irhin_w_j/zkanjur/dharani10.htm


Скажите пожалуйста во второй Дхарани после Кали Кали нужно свое имя называть (по имени такой-то или просто имя)? И что за имярек после Мурчая? Спасибо!

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Скажите пожалуйста во второй Дхарани после Кали Кали нужно свое имя называть (по имени такой-то или просто имя)? И что за имярек после Мурчая? Спасибо!


Имярек - это имя того, кто читает дхарани. А вот по поводу первого "по имени..." там, по-моему, то же самое, имя того, кто читает. Возможно, там нужно проговаривать имя того, для кого читаешь, но я уже точно не помню  :Smilie:  У Нандзеда в ЖЖ, или где-то ещё было подробное обсуждение именно этого места  :Smilie:

----------

Евгений Шпагин (10.12.2014)

----------


## Антончик

есть ещё краткая версия:
*НАМО ХАРИТИ КУМАРИ ГАУРИ ГАНДАРИ ЧАНДАЛИ МАТАНГИ КАЛИ КАЛИ СВАХА*

----------

Евгений Шпагин (10.12.2014)

----------


## Айрат

Присоединяюсь к тем, кто писал про Тару. Она очень быстро и эффективно помогает в любых ситуациях )))
Махакала тоже хорошо трудности убирает, но практика защитников может "побочные" эффекты вызвать

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Присоединяюсь к тем, кто писал про Тару. Она очень быстро и эффективно помогает в любых ситуациях )))
> Махакала тоже хорошо трудности убирает, но практика защитников может "побочные" эффекты вызвать


Эмм. Тара, да. Но также и собственный йидам, если у кого он есть)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2014)

----------


## Айрат

> Эмм. Тара, да. Но также и собственный йидам, если у кого он есть)


Согласен насчет ийдама, но когда человек серьезно ийдама практикует, то у него и вопроса такого не возникнет, на мой взгляд. Там уже уровень понимания ситуации другой.

----------

Гханта (16.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2014), Эделизи (11.12.2014)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

К сожалению можно десятки лет практиковать Йидама, так и не почувствовав связь с ним... Много факторов влияют - тугодумие, не умение обуздать свой ум и расслабить, малая чувствительность... Люди разные, у каждого свои тараканы...

----------


## Мария Дролма

Может это наилучшее сейчас для вас состояние дел для духовного роста?! И еще, вы продолжили мантру Тары начитывать с верой и преданностью? Ну мало ли может это и не Тара вовсе во сне приходила...

----------

Нико (12.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2014), Эделизи (11.12.2014)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Друзья! Всем большое спасибо за ваше участие! У меня все благополучно повернулось... Приехал на днях товар из-за бугра, и буквально за два дня у меня все реализовалось... Я успел купить билет на самолет и сегодня подал документы на визу! Еще несколько дней назад меня такое отчаяние и безнадега взяло, что не передать... Обращался в десятки банков, чтоб взять кредит по сумасшедшим процентам, но везде отказывали! Учитель этим летом приезжал в Россию и оставил у меня кое-какие свои вещи и просил меня привезти с собой на учения. Я ему обещал, и при мысли что подведу ламу (а он там соответсвенно ждет и готовит для меня условия для проживания)... В общем я со всей возможной искренностью и мотивацией во что бы то ни стало добраться до учителя и закончить трехгодичные учения обращался каждый раз к Трем Драгоценностям, учителям традиции и линии преемственности, Дхармапалам, Дакам, Дакиням и Йидамам... Хоть эта поездка мне и обходиться очень дорого, но это уже не важно... Главное исполнить свои обязательства перед учителем!

----------

Антончик (12.12.2014), Аурум (12.12.2014), Галина_Сур (13.12.2014), Гханта (16.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2014), Эделизи (12.12.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Приветствую всех ваджрных братьев и сестер!
> 
> Прошу вас помочь мыслями и реальными советами как преодолеть определенные трудности - срывается поездка в Индию на учения ЕСДЛ по третьей части Ламрима! Первые две части уже получил, не могу себе позволить пропустить третью... Может кто сталкивался с непреодолимыми трудностями и с помощью мантры или специальной практики сумел разрешить свои трудности? Перед каждой поездкой у меня всегда начинались трудности препятствующие посещение учений, но как-то ухитрялся их преодолевать! В первый раз за три недели до поездки попал в больницу на две недели, но все равно на силе воли поехал... Во второй раз попал в аварию, в меня въехал Камаз - но и это не помешало мне поехать! В данный момент финансовый кризис вдарил - бизнес пострадал и все такое... Видать Мара и его дети постоянно мне устраивают испытания веры и проверку на прочность!
> 
> Очень прошу отнестись серьезно и с пониманием, без стеба и сарказма! Заранее благодарю за действенные ответы!


Вы старайтесь, молитесь просто Трем Драгоценностям, чтобы поездка получилась.

Это, конечно, прекрасно увидеть Его Святейшество вживую, но учения можно смотреть и по скайпу.

Ели Вы все последние свои деньги потратите на поездку, особенно, если у Вас есть семья и дети, немощные родители, вряд ли это будет хорошо. Очень часто закрытая дверь, которая не хочет ни в какую открываться, означает, что кармически полезнее ее не открывать.

А Мара и сыновья не виноваты. Заслуг личных маловато. И все.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (12.12.2014), Нико (12.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> К сожалению можно десятки лет практиковать Йидама, так и не почувствовав связь с ним... Много факторов влияют - тугодумие, не умение обуздать свой ум и расслабить, малая чувствительность... Люди разные, у каждого свои тараканы...


Не, приближение очень быстро происходит на самом деле)

----------


## Мария Дролма

Как здорово. Удачи вам. Максимальной открытости. И пусть эти действия принесут благо освобождения всем без исключения.
И раз учитель просил вещи привезти может он знал что вы приедете?))

----------

Евгений Шпагин (13.12.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

а есть такая мантра, чтобы рубель падать перестал? будем всей страной начитывать

----------

Нико (15.12.2014), Чагна Дордже (15.12.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> а есть такая мантра, чтобы рубель падать перестал? будем всей страной начитывать


есть: "*ОМ ПОВЫШАЮ ПРОИЗВОДИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ ТРУДА ХУМ!*"

----------

Нико (16.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2014)

----------

